# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  'İsrail'le sıkıntı yaşamadık'

## bozok

*'İsrail'le sıkıntı yaşamadık'* 



*Kimse Yok Mu Derneği Genel Başkanı üzkara, “Biz 2006’dan beri Filistin’e yardım götürüyoruz. Bu süreçte İsrail’le hiçbir diplomatik sıkıntı yaşamadık. üünkü usulümüz prosedürlere uygun ve meşrudur” diyor*

*Burak KARA / VATAN* 



Fethullah Gülen’in The Wall Street Journal’a verdiği röportajda İsrail’in kanlı baskınını değerlendirirken, İHH’nın İsrail’den izin almamasını eleştirmiş ve “İsrail’in onayı olmadan hareket etmek, otoriteye başkaldırıdır” değerlendirmesini yapmıştı. Gülen cemaatine yakınlığıyla bilinen “Kimse Yok Mu” Derneği Genel Başkanı Mehmet üzkara ile ’Gazze Gemileri’ hadisesini konuştuk. 2006 yılından beri sorunsuz bir şekilde Filistin’e 4 milyon dolar yardım gönderen ve 2008’den sonra Gazze’ye çeşitli zamanlarda girip yardım yapan derneğin başkanı üzkara, sorularımızı şöyle yanıtladı: 


* Dernek olarak Filistin’e ne zamandır yardım götürüyorsunuz? 

Gerek Filistinliler, gerekse Yahudiler aynı kökten gelen topluluk. Zamanla farklılıklar yaşanmış ama bu zamanda birlikte yaşama kültürünü kurmaları gerekir. İlk defa 2006’da Batı şeriya’ya insani yardım götürdüğümüz zaman gördük ki kavgaya, geçimsizliğe neden olabilecek ciddi sorunlar ortada yok. Aynı sınırlar içindeler, aynı topraktan, sudan, güneşten, yağmurdan istifade ediyorlar. 


* Yardımları nasıl ulaştırıyorsunuz? Yardımları ulaştırırken diplomasinin önemi var mı?

2006’dan beri Filistin’e gidiyoruz. İlk önce Batı şeriya’ya gıda, sağlık ve eğitimle ilgili yardımlar götürdük. Yardımları uçakla Tel Aviv’e oradan da Filistin’e götürdük. Uluslararası hukuk çerçevesinde BM tarafından da kabul edilmiş İsrail devleti var. Filistinliler de bu İsrail devletinin içinde yaşıyor. Biz İstanbul’daki İsrail Başkonsolosluğu’na ya da Ankara’daki İsrail Büyükelçisi’ne “niçin, kaç kişiyle gideceğiz” bilgilerini veririz. 


* İzin almadan yardımlar yerine ulaşmaz mı? 

Uluslararası görüşmeler olmadan yapılacak çalışmalar; nasıl ki yurtdışından ülkemize hükümetin haberi olmadan bir şeyler yapılmaya çalışılırsa biz de rahatsız oluruz. Onlar da rahatsız olabilir. Bu çerçevede olduğu sürece biz bir engelle karşılaşmadık, bir zorluk çıkartılmadı. Biz yoğunluk yaşanılan dönemlerde tırlarla Türkiye’den yardım malzemeleri götürdük ama çoğunlukla Filistin’den de parasını verip satın aldığımız ve ihtiyaç sahiplerine dağıttığımız malzemeler temin ediliyor. Biz yanımızda para götürüyoruz ve Gazze’ye giriyoruz, para ile alabilecekleriniz var, olmayan malzemeleri Mısır’dan alıyor ve Gazze’ye getirtiyoruz. Malzemenin yüzde 25’ini Gazze’den alıyoruz. Biz genelde kapılar açık olduğu zamanlarda gidiyoruz, tünelleri bile kullanmıyoruz. 


* Bizim bildiğimiz Gazze’de toplu iğne bile yok. Siz yardım malzemesinin yüzde 25’ini Gazze’den aldığınızı söylüyorsunuz.

Gazze’ye gittiğimizde yanımızdaki nakit parayla Gazze’de alınabileni alıyoruz, Mısır’ın Ariş şehrinde bir irtibat ofisi kurduk ve Mısır’dan satın alıp Gazze’ye sokacağımız yardımları koordine ettik. Hem Gazze’ye yardım getirdik, hem alışveriş yaparak ekonomisine can verdik. Gazze’de alışveriş tabii ki yapılıyor. Her şey bulmak zor. 


* Fethullah Gülen, İHH’nın İsrail’den izin almamasını eleştirmiş ve “İsrail’in onayı olmadan hareket etmek, otoriteye başkaldırıdır” demişti. Sanırım sizin uyguladığınız yöntemi kast etti... 

Mesajlarda şunu görmek lazım; güzele ve doğruya odaklanalım, ülkenin yararına olan şeylerde birbirimize destek verelim, ülkemizin her alanda kalkınması ve gelişmesi için çabalayalım, katkı sağlayalım. Devlet kurumları kadar sivil toplum kuruluşlarına da büyük görev düşüyor. Dünyanın muhtelif yerlerinden Filistin’e yardım giderken, Türkiye’den biz neden gitmeyelim. Ama Gazze’ye gitmenin de bir yolu yöntemi vardır. 


* Gemi yola çıkınca bu işin sonu iyi değil diye hissetiniz mi? 

Gazze’de ortak çalıştığımız dernek siyasi görüşü olmayan, bağımsız, Mahmud Abbas yönetiminden de onaylıdır. Ayrıca İsrail’den de onayları vardır. Batı şeriya’da çalıştığımız dernekler de İsrail’den onaylıdır. Bizim usulümüz kanuni prosedürlere uygun meşrudur. Televizyondan gemileri çok izlemedik, kendi işimize baktık. İsrail ve Filistin yetkililerinin onaylamadığı kuruluşlarla bile çalışmayız. 


* Yardımlar Hamas’a mı gidiyor, yoksa sivillere direkt mi ulaşıyor?

Türkiye’den hiçbir parti ile ortak çalışma yapmıyoruz. Biz halkla ve sivil toplum kuruluşlarıyla çalışmayı tercih ederiz. Türkiye’de de yurtdışında da bunu uyguluyoruz. Filistin’de iki parti var, El Fetih ve Hamas. Bunlar Türkiye’deki gibi siyasi kuruluşlar. Bunların hangisi daha faydalıdır o ülkenin halkı oy vererek karar verir. Biz ne El Fetih’le ne de Hamas yetkilileriyle görüşürüz. Biz resmi bakanlıklarla görüşürüz. Yardımları da direkt ihtiyaç sahiplerine dağıtırız.


*İsrail’le hiçbir diplomatik sıkıntı yaşamadık*

* Siz tam olarak nasıl bir yol izliyorsunuz?

Ocak 2008’de Gazze’ye gittik. Refah Kapısı iki defa açıldı ve gittik. Kapı kapanacağı zaman talimat gelir ve “sivil toplum kurumları ayrılsın” denince de ayrılırız. Bu bir ülkenin kararıdır ve o ülkenin de bir yardım kuruluşu olarak kararına saygı duymamız gerekir. Gazze’de siyasi görüşlerden uzak, yardımlaşma derneği olan Sulh Derneği ile ortaklaşa çalışıyoruz. Biz oradan ayrılınca onlar proje geliştiriyorlar ve bize anlatıyorlar. Proje onaylanınca, Gazze’deki Sulh Derneği’ne para havalesi yapıyoruz. Onlar da Kimse Yok Mu Derneği adına projeyi hayata geçiriyor. Kapı kapandı diye yardımlarımız kesilmedi. Havaleyi bizim tüm bankalar üzerinden Gazze’deki derneğin kurumsal hesabına resmi olarak gönderebiliyoruz. Bu süreçte İsrail’le hiçbir diplomatik sıkıntı yaşamadık. Her şey İsrail’in onayıyla oluyor. üünkü uluslararası hukukta ve görünürlükte Gazze, İsrail devletinin içinde bir şehir. Türkiye’deki Edirne, Erzurum’dan farkı yok. İsrail izin vermediği zaman kapı kapalı kalıyor


10.06.2010 / *VATAN*

----------

